# Knocking sound right frond altima 1995



## luukbeetstra (Apr 24, 2005)

Does somebody have the same problem as I do? I have a knocking sound on the right front. You can hear it very good at low speed and a small bump is enough to hear it very well !! Tha car mechanic (offcourse) did not find what was going on.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

luukbeetstra said:


> Does somebody have the same problem as I do? I have a knocking sound on the right front. You can hear it very good at low speed and a small bump is enough to hear it very well !! Tha car mechanic (offcourse) did not find what was going on.


a couple of things - check the motor mounts, namely the rear and passenger side, and check the passenger side strut. another possibility could be the bushings in the passenger side control arm are bad. if you have a power steering leak problem like most altimas do - check the bushings, although this would cause some sort of steering problem as well.


----------

